# Oreo: Sept. 2012- Nov. 5 2014



## Oreo (Dec 31, 2012)

I lost my last little girl a week ago today. She'd been battling a respiratory problem pretty much since I got her. It waxed and waned but suddenly got worse about a week and a half before she died. She'd been gasping, she couldn't breathe, and I was waiting for an opening in the vet's schedule. Besides an attack or two a day, she was her usual bouncy self, always excited for food whenever I walked in the room. Goldfish crackers were her favorite treat and she adored snuggling in my faux fur blanket. There's only one office nearby that takes rats and I feel like I should have fought harder to get her in to see him. She was two and a few months when she went, so she had a pretty long and happy life, especially for a solitary rat. I never got her a friend after Yuki, her cagemate, died because of the respiratory problem and because she was a little bully to other rats. I had to take Yuki in for stitches because of her.

The thing I miss most is her constant licking. She'd go up and down my arm licking the whole way. She left me sometime in the early morning of November 5th. I welcomed two boys, Loki, a black and white dumbo whose face looks so much like Oreo's I sometimes forget it's not her staring at me through the bars and Balderdash, a hairless. My mom made fun of me, saying I moved on too fast after we buried Oreo, but I only went and got these guys because i couldn't stand not having a rat with me. Since I got my first rat, Carmine, six years ago, I've never been without one. I didn't know what to do with my spare time without a rat to play with and staring at the empty cage made my heart ache.

They can't replace her, I know that, but they'll be new friends who'll get a new place in my heart.

Bye pretty girl


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

She was gorgeous indeed. That is quite a magnificent picture of her! She looks like a movie star rat laying on her fur blankets. Getting new rats doesn't mean you move on from your old ones they just help dull the constant ache from the lose of the old rat. They'll never replace them or become them but they'll be a new companion to have new adventures with and before you know it they've squirmed their fuzzy butts right into your heart and made a permanent nest. They fill the void of silence and emptiness. Oreo was a beautiful girl she had a lovely life with you I'm sure! Any rat who lays out on furs (even fake ones) has to have a pretty good life! Rest in peace Oreo!


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

What a lovely photo! Sorry for your loss x


----------



## alieannie (Oct 11, 2014)

Quite a stunning lady! A year ago I lost my Oreo and I still miss him. He was my first rattie loss. The first cut is the deepest.

I send you love and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

My condolences. So sorry.


----------

